

A woman wouldn’t walk half-naked on the street, but she would on Facebook - avlad
http://www.hotforsecurity.com/blog/4-things-every-woman-should-do-on-facebook-4753.html

======
rehmanabdur
amazing article. who wrote it?

~~~
dalke
According to the "About The Author", it was you. According to me, it's a low-
content, highly SEO'd page. Flagged.

